# First Time Out



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

And it was great







. We went to Living Forest campground on Vancouver Island and had a wonderful time. The park was about 40% full, so it was quiet with the occasional person strolling past. The weather was like July the way it was clear and quite warm. Over the past couple of years this has become our favourite place to camp, and having the Outback made it ever better.
The trailer is a dream to camp with. I do not even know if I can call it camping anymore for all the luxuries that we have. But it was a weekend of discoveries as we had to discover all the cool stuff in the trailer, and there were a few surprises. I found the cutting board under the outside kitchen set up, and that was a nice surprise.
We are unfortunately not going again this year due to my work, but next year better watch out 'cause we will be there "RV-ing" again.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Bob
Glad your first time out went well.
Just watch your cutting board under the outside stove they do expand
I don't have one but heard about it. Someone should know how to treat it.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your first camping trip in you new Outback. I know that feeling of comfort







Totally different experience. Your own bathroom. Cooking is great inside or out. 
We will be going on the Michigan Fall Rally this friday. I guess I'll be loading up the refigerator this week







This is going to be fun meeting other Outbacker members.
I would love to visit western Canada. My son son has visited B.C. and Vancouver and loved it.
Jan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time. I remember our first trip, a couple of glitches, but those are forgotten and all we remember are the campfires and fishing.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's to a successful first trip...









Congrats!!! action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you had a good time. Wish I could say that we had a great camping trip this weekend....but I had to work...

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent! I wish I could camp!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob and Ang,

Congratulations on a successful maiden voyage!








But sorry to hear there will not be another soon







.

Oh well, how long can winter last...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, my mom lives on the island. If you see a Subaru pulling a small fiberglass trailer that's them.









Living Forest Campground - I like the sound of that.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad your first voyage was fun. Is your cutting board wood? Mine isn't. The new ones shouldn't warp. Glad you got a trip in before the weather changed! I hope you'll continue to read and post often!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

shakedown trips sure are nice, we found our towel rods, and cutting board on our trip as well. glad you had a great time. 
no more trips this year =






























darrel


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Nonny 
When did you get your trailer? We got our 23 in march and the cutting board is wood. When did they change, and can I buy the plastic one aftermarket? Anybody know?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use my cutting board as a helpful little shelf when cooking. I slide it half way out the side I need it on. Plastic might be stronger and easier to clean.

John


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Bob & Ang, great to hear the first trip went well. Sorry to hear your season is over. We are going out this weekend and hoping for one more after Thanksgiving. Might see you around a campfire next year. JR


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am away for 6 weeks till the middle of November, then we are going to try another trip. I am holding off winterizing with the hopes of one more trip.
The cutting board is the plastic type and while is gets wobbly when pulled out more then 1/2 way, it is still nice that it is there.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Bob, Ang and the Furkids:
Glad your first time out was fun. "Living Forest" - just the name sounds like a relaxing, beautiful spot. sunny


----------

